# Micro SD Karte für Lumia 640



## HordyH (28. März 2015)

*Micro SD Karte für Lumia 640*

Ich möchte den Speicher meines Lumia 640 erweitern.
Bei Microsoft steht das MicroSD Karten bis 128 GB unterstützt werden, aber ich finde keine mSD Karte in einer angemessenen größe da gibt es nur die mSDHC.
Ich bin mir unsicher, da ich meine gelesen zuhaben das nur mSD und keine mSDHC unterstützt werden.

Gibt es da wirklich Kompatibilitäts Probleme oder kann ich mir eine mSDHC bestellen?

Danke


----------



## Garnorh198 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Micro SD Karte für Lumia 640*

Ich habe folgende Angaben für das Handy gefunden :



> microSD, microSDHC, microSDXC up to 128 GB



Zumal bei Kapazitäten über 32 GB sowieso nur SDXC-Karten in frage kommen, während die Grenze bei SDHC-Karten bei unter 32 GB liegt.


----------



## HordyH (28. März 2015)

*AW: Micro SD Karte für Lumia 640*

Oh wo hast du das gefunden? Warum sdxc?


----------



## mattinator (28. März 2015)

*AW: Micro SD Karte für Lumia 640*

Wenn MicroSD bis 128 GB unterstützt werden, ist das nach Standard eigentlich schon MicroSHXC, s. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MicroSD#Kompatibilit.C3.A4t (oben rechts):


> Kapazität micro SD: 8 MB bis 2 GB
> micro SDHC: 4 GB bis 32 GB
> micro SDXC: 64 GB bis 2 TB


Damit solltest Du also auch bist 128GB SHXC nehmen können, ich habe in der letzten Zeit mit den Samsung-Karten sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## HordyH (28. März 2015)

*AW: Micro SD Karte für Lumia 640*

Mir würden 32 gb reichen könnt ihr mir da eine empfehlen?


----------



## mattinator (28. März 2015)

*AW: Micro SD Karte für Lumia 640*

Ich habe die für mein Navi gekauft: Samsung Memory 32GB PRO MicroSDHC UHS-I Grade 1 Class: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r, sollte auch im Smartphone laufen.


----------



## HordyH (28. März 2015)

*AW: Micro SD Karte für Lumia 640*

Samsung Memory 32GB EVO MicroSDHC UHS-I Grade 1 Class: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Würde man im alltäglichen bereich den unterschied in der lesegeschwindigkeit der zwei samsung karten (pro und evo) bemerken?


----------



## mattinator (28. März 2015)

*AW: Micro SD Karte für Lumia 640*

Keine Ahnung, ich vermute, bei Einsatz in einem aktuellen SmartPhone eher nicht. Da bremst wohl eher der Rest des Gerätes.


----------



## HordyH (29. März 2015)

*AW: Micro SD Karte für Lumia 640*

Ok da wirds die werden.


----------

